# Schlechte Qualität beim Speichern



## themonk (18. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte mit Photoshop 6.0 ein paar Farbverläufe erstellen und es hat soweit auch alles geklappt d.h. in Photoshop selbst sieht das ganze ganz gut aus, wenn ich das ganze dann allerdings als jpg mit 100% Qualität speicher sieht das ganze total schlecht aus.
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was man noch ändern kann, wenn überhaupt.

Hab das ganze mal als bmp gespeichert udn Hochgeladen.

In Photoshop

Die JPG


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. März 2007)

Welchen Weg nimmst du beim speichern?


Alex


----------



## themonk (19. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das einmal über Speichern Unter und über Als Web speichern oder wie das hieß aufjedenfall das unter Speichern unter


----------



## woni (19. März 2007)

Versuchs mal mit Speichern als png Datei.
Der Unterschied zum JPG Format ist der, das die Farben hier verlustfrei gespeichert werden, dann sollten auch keine solche "Kreise" zu sehen sein.


----------



## themonk (19. März 2007)

Das bringt nichts.
Habe es über "Für Web speichern" und "Speichern unter" probiert.
Die png sieht genauso aus wie die jpg.

Habe mal einen Farbverlauf in beiden Formaten und so wie es aussehen sollte.
PNG + JPG


----------



## muhkuh (19. März 2007)

Ich denke, dass du ein wenig mit den Qualitäten beim Speichern rumspielen musst. So wie ich das sehe wurde das JPG mit einer mittleren, bzw. eher schlechtern Qualität < 7 abgespeichert. Wenn die Dateigröße keine allzu große Rolle spielt, kann es auch ruhig 10 sein. Über die Funktion "Für Web speichern", die ich für Web-Grafiken dringend empfehlen kann, hast du sogar noch mehr Optionen ein Bild zu speichern. Wenn du die Ausgabe als PNG wählst hast du hier die Möglichkeit die Anzahl der Farben festzulegen.

Ich habe eben auch ein wenig herumgespielt und das beste Ergebnis bezogen auf die Dateigröße mit einem JPG der Qualität 80 bekommen. Gespeichert habe ich es über "Für Web speichern". Insgesamt fallen die Unterschiede in der Qualität jedoch nicht wirklich ins Gewicht, sofern man bei PNG über 64 Farben bleibt.


----------



## themonk (19. März 2007)

Hallo,
in deiner Grafik kann ich nicht wirklich den Unterschied der ganzen Grafiken erkennen


----------



## woni (19. März 2007)

In seinen Grafiken will er zeigen welche Unterschiede die verschiedenen Einstellungen beim Speichern haben.
Ich muss sagen, das ich in diesen Bereichen keine solche Probleme mit der neuesten Gimp Version habe, vielleicht liegts auch an der Photoshop Version 6.
Aber versuch mal beim Speichern die höchste Qualität zu verwenden.


----------



## t0ny (19. März 2007)

Wenn ich mal dazwischenhauchen darf,
themonk hat eindeutig geschrieben, dass dieser Effekt selbst bei höchster Qualitätsstufe auftritt. Also hat das doch rein gar nichts mit der Qualität zu tun.
Ich konnte den Fehler leider nicht reproduzieren. Denn wie man auf deinen Bildern sieht, ist die Qualität der Bilder an sich sehr hoch, nur sind halt solche Abstufungen sichtbar, als wäre es gif mit begrenzter Farbpalette. Denn Artefakte oder dergleichen sind nicht sichtbar.
Wie machst du das nur?


----------



## themonk (19. März 2007)

t0ny hat gesagt.:


> Wie machst du das nur?


Wenn ich das wüsste 

Habe mal im Anhang ein Bild damit Ihr seht wie ich das erstelle.
Vielleicht erkennt Ihr ja den fehler 

Bilder sind Paint gemacht deshalb so schlechte Qualität


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. März 2007)

Du schickst die Beispiele immer als BMP. Könnten wir auch mal die original JPG sehen?


Alex


----------



## themonk (20. März 2007)

Hallo,
hab hier mal eine JPG für euch.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. März 2007)

Da sehe ich keine Abstufungen.


Alex


----------



## themonk (20. März 2007)

Wenn man die JPG mit der Ausgangs Datei vergleicht sieht man aber schon den unterschied deutlich.


----------



## muhkuh (20. März 2007)

Naja, die Qualität der Ausgangsdatei wirst du in einer komprimierten Grafik-Datei auch nie erreichen. Aber in deinem obigen Beispiel sehe ich praktisch keine Abstufungen, wenn vorhanden, stören diese aber nicht. Was mir noch einfällt: Kann es sein, dass du nicht im RGB-Modus gearbeitet hast?

Mir fällt ansonsten nichts weiter ein, reproduzieren konnte ich das nämlich auch nicht. Aber vielleicht liegt es wirklich an den Algorhythmen von PS6, was mir ehrlich gesagt aber sehr wundern würde. Zumal der Effekt extrem stark ist.


----------



## themonk (20. März 2007)

Naja ich finde den Unterschied zur Photoshop Datei schon etwas extrem. Andere Webseiten die Farbverläufe haben haben das auch nicht so extrem.
z.B. rtl da ist der Hintergrund glatt


Edit: 
Ich glaube das es nicht an den Bildern selber liegt sondern vielleicht an meiner Grafikkarte oder so, denn aufm anderen Pc sieht das ganze ganz normal aus so wie Ihr das sicher auch alle seht.

Ihr wisst nicht zufällig woran das liegen kann das es bei mir so komisch aussieht? Habe ne Nvidia 7800 GS


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. März 2007)

Um das ganze komplett zu haben poste doch bitte mal die PSD damit wir uns selber ein Bild in unseren PS Versionen zu machen.


Alex


----------



## themonk (21. März 2007)

Hier die gewünschte Datei


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. März 2007)

Da ich auch hier keinen Unterschied feststellen kann gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit das ein falsches Farbprofil etc. eingestellt ist. Die eventuell defekte Grafikkarte ist natürlich auch noch eine Option.


Alex


----------



## themonk (21. März 2007)

Was ist ein falsche Farbprofil, wo kann man dies einstellen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. März 2007)

- Bearbeiten
-- Farbeinstellung

Dort sollte in der Regel (bin da auch nicht so firm) bei RGB der eigene Monitor eingetragen sein.


Alex


----------

